# blue nose?



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

his dad is a bule nose his mom is white but i dont know what blood line he is, any help would be cool. i dont know if you could give me a guess or not.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

no telling without a pedigree, good looking boy regardless


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

With out papers you will never know for sure. The color of the nose is just that a color. There is no difference between that black, red, They are just colors. If his parents have papers you can get copies and we could tell you what bloodline by looking back through his ped. 
Either way I'd say you have one gorgeous pup. They crop job is beautiful too great looking dog for sure


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

thanks i just dont know what type, i can ask what ped, but the guy i got him from said his is a razers eage not shur what the mom is, his dad is huge like 110lbs mine is only 11 months 10 in the pic and he is 85lbs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

probably Razors Edge then.. my Dre is RE/Gaff

you didnt get papers w/ him?


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

no but his mom and dad are registerd so i can but i only know the guy with the dad, i cant find the mom.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you dog is RE and that big he is not an Pit Bull or APBT he is an American Bully. It would be nice if you had the pedigree but I hope the breeder did not tell you his dad's bloodline was blue nose..... Blue nose only refers to the color of the dogs nose but does not say what bloodline your dogs is. 
Nice looking pup though


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

Nice looking pup. If you dont got registration papers then there is no way of knowing bloodlines.


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

he looks like my pup Tenzo! i wish i would have got his ears done  here is a pic of my pup at 6 months


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------

